# Cachivaches



## bb008

Estaba hablando con unas compañeras de trabajo y comienzan a hablar y una nombró *Calembe*?????...y la otra *Chécheres*???? y yo..., las dos me miraron y dijeron al unísono es de Caracas...*Cachivaches*, estamos hablando de *Cachivaches* y yo....

En Venezuela, son "corotos" o utensilios especialmente inútiles o inservibles mayormente, pero justamente en Venezuela en el Occidente del país exactamente en el Estado Falcón y para ser muchos más específicos en Coro se le dice *Calembe *cosa que yo no sabía y un poco más abajo en el Estado Mérida le dicen *Chécheres,* esto tampoco lo sabía*.*

A parte la palabra "coroto" en Venezuela sirve para todo funcione o no, este amontonado y en un sitio específico, sea útil o este inservible.

¿Cómo le llaman en otros países, tienen diferentes nombres como nosotros o utilizan los mismos términos?.


----------



## Kerena

Aquí en Colombia las expresiones más usuales son cachivaches y chécheres, para hablar algunas veces de las cosas inútiles, inservibles o amontonadas, pero en otras ocasiones para referirse a los objetos que tienen un uso específico. Por ejemplo: "Voy a trastear mis chécheres al nuevo apartamento."
o "¿Por qué no botas esos cachivaches?"


----------



## Bilma

En México cachivaches.


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola!

En donde me crié (entre Lara, Portuguesa y Barinas) _*Chécheres*_  es como decir los peroles y se entiende son las pertenencias de alguien (no  necesariamente convertidas en cachivaches, que dan la idea de algo inútil) y un _*Calembe*_ es una prenda de vestir que ya está muy vieja, gastada, en mal estado, con la cual no se saldría nunca a la calle, por ejemplo la madre que le dice a la hija: _*"Mijita, tu no iras a salir a la calle con ese calembe, no?"

*_Saludos!

Camilo


----------



## Polizón

Bilma said:


> En México cachivaches.


 
Ídem en el Perú.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Sí, en Argentina también son cachivaches.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por aquí también son "cachivaches" _(aunque mi abuelita suele decir "el coso ese" ). _También he oído "_achiperres_" y últimamente lo que creo que es una derivación de esta última "_achiperris_".

Salud.


----------



## piraña utria

Kerena said:


> Aquí en Colombia las expresiones más usuales son cachivaches y chécheres, para hablar algunas veces de las cosas inútiles, inservibles o amontonadas, pero en otras ocasiones para referirse a los objetos que tienen un uso específico. Por ejemplo: "Voy a trastear mis chécheres al nuevo apartamento."
> o "¿Por qué no botas esos cachivaches?"


 
De acuerdo contigo Kere. Adicionalmente en la Costa, sobre todo en pueblos, le dicen "chócoros" también.

Si la memoria no me falla, la palabra no es inventada sino de origen africano como otras que tenemos por acá que no se escuchan en el resto del país (vr. gr, "enrea").

Saludos,


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yo oigo mucho "chunches" y mi suegra dice "cuchufluces". Ahora se oye también "chivas", aunque es más general para decir "cosas".

Sds.


----------



## emm1366

Kerena said:


> Aquí en Colombia las expresiones más usuales son cachivaches y chécheres, para hablar algunas veces de las cosas inútiles, inservibles o amontonadas, pero en otras ocasiones para referirse a los objetos que tienen un uso específico. Por ejemplo: "Voy a trastear mis chécheres al nuevo apartamento."
> o "¿Por qué no botas esos cachivaches?"


Y también "corotos".


----------



## Jassogirl

Bilma said:


> En México cachivaches.


 

De acuerdo, aunque también les llamamos “chivas” o “mugrero”


Por qué no tiras ese mugrero o esas chivas?


Saludos!


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí además de cachivaches y archiperres, los conocemos como trastos. Y se guardan en los trasteros.


----------



## Pinairun

Mangato said:


> Por aquí además de cachivaches y archiperres, los conocemos como trastos. Y se guardan en los trasteros.


 
Esos suelen ser los "trastos viejos", pero los "trastos" no siempre tienen que ser cosas inútiles o viejas, también pueden ser "los trastos de torear", "los trastos de pintar":

*Trasto,* en el DRAE:

*5. *m. pl. Armas, utensilios o herramientas de algún arte o ejercicio. _Los trastos de pescar._

Cachivaches, sí, también lo uso.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, son "cachivaches", "chunches", "chunchero" o "chuncherío.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi país son "cachivaches" aunque la palabra también sirve para referirse a cosas de poca importancia o inútiles pero que no están rotas ni abandonadas: "en esa tienda venden solo cachivaches" y  para nombrar a los juguetes de un niño.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá generalmente hay un cuarto donde se guarda todo lo que ya no sirve o no se usa. Todo lo ahí guardado son chivas, chunches, mugres, triques y cachivaches.

Chécheres no lo había oído. Acá usamos chácharas.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Por lo visto tenemos un arsenal de palabras, aquí tengo unas pocas más aparte de cachivaches y chácharas, etc... los tiliches. Y me encanta decir los tiliches, es un tilichero o el cuarto de los tiliches.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se me olvidaba esa, Alma, tienes razón.


----------



## Mangato

Pinairun said:


> Esos suelen ser los "trastos viejos", pero los "trastos" no siempre tienen que ser cosas inútiles o viejas, también pueden ser "los trastos de torear", "los trastos de pintar":
> 
> *Trasto,* en el DRAE:
> 
> *5. *m. pl. Armas, utensilios o herramientas de algún arte o ejercicio. _Los trastos de pescar._
> 
> Cachivaches, sí, también lo uso.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, pero además de la acepción *5* está:
*trasto**.*
(Del lat. _transtrum_, banco). 
*3. *m. despect. Cosa inútil, estropeada, vieja o que estorba mucho

*cachivache**.*
*2. *m. despect. Cosa rota o arrinconada por inútil. U. m. en pl.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

bb008 said:


> Estaba hablando con unas compañeras de trabajo y comienzan a hablar y una nombró *Calembe*?????...y la otra *Chécheres*???? y yo..., las dos me miraron y dijeron al unísono es de Caracas...*Chachivaches*, estamos hablando de *Chachivaches* y yo....
> 
> En Venezuela, son "corotos" o utensilios especialmente inútiles o inservibles mayormente, pero justamente en Venezuela en el Occidente del país exactamente en el Estado Falcón y para ser muchos más específicos en Coro se le dice *Calembe *cosa que yo no sabía y un poco más abajo en el Estado Mérida le dicen *Chécheres,* esto tampoco lo sabía*.*
> 
> A parte la palabra "coroto" en Venezuela sirve para todo funcione o no, este amontonado y en un sitio específico, sea útil o este inservible.
> 
> ¿Cómo le llaman en otros países, tienen diferentes nombres como nosotros o utilizan los mismos términos?.



Por aquí, en la piel de toro, *c*achivaches, bártulos, trastos o trebejos, y menos frecuentemente tremotiles o muleles. Y en algún lugar del ya no tan Nuevo Mundo, tanates y ñañacas. 
Hay donde elegir.


----------



## alexacohen

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Usamos las tantates para su función, pero no la palabra.
> Y ñacañaca no se usa para la masturbación, sino justamente la coyunda de pareja hetero, más popularmente polvo o casquete.


La primera no ha había oído nunca, pero la segunda es justo lo que dice Manuel - por lo menos en España.

Y con respecto a los cachivaches, _chachivaches, chachichupis, chupichupis_ o como quiera que se les llame a los chismes esos, esta frase es muy corriente en mi zona de Granada:

_"La Loliya tié la caza rebozante de shuminás"._

_(_La Lolita tiene la casa a rebosar de chuminadas_)._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Es cierto, olvido imperdonable: Las chuminadas (shuminás en versión andaluza) son los cachivaches más cachivaches.
De ñañaca ya se han dado algunos sinónimos. De ñacañaca lo son cuchicuchi y chipichipi, entre los que llevan ch. Sin ch hay millares.


----------



## lautaro

En Chile se dice "cachureo", y "cachurero" es alguien quien collecciona cachureo. También se le dice a un hombre que se mete con mujeres feas por obvio desplazamiento semántico.


----------



## Polizón

lautaro said:


> En Chile se dice "cachureo", y "cachurero" es alguien quien collecciona cachureo. También se le dice a un hombre que se mete con mujeres feas por obvio desplazamiento semántico.


 
Bueno, a las personas que van por la calle con su triciclo o carretilla recogiendo cachivaches que la gente desecha, les decimos "cachineros", aunque también están los "traperos". 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## romarsan

Hola Alma,

Quizá planteando alguna pregunta concreta...

Son terminos conocidos. casi todos los que aparecen en el hilo...

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Quizá me ponga a hilar muy fino, pero creo que "cachivaches" y "cachureos" no son exactamente lo mismo.  Lo primero son cosas en desuso, viejas; cachureos, en cambio, son cosas absolutamente inservibles.
Pero repito, es hilar muy fino y quizá la diferencia no sea tanta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## bb008

Gracias a todos por sus valiosísimos *"Aportes"*, y lo más importante haber aprendido todos aquellos términos de extraños nombres (vamos a corregir, como ñacañaca y similares), que no sólo son peroles, corotos, cachivaches y sus derivados, sino que también tienen un segundo concepto de trasfondo...


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *Bb08*
> lo más importante haber aprendido todos aquellos términos onomatopéyicos que no sólo son peroles


Hemos aprendido muchísimas palabras para nombrar a los cachivaches, o trastos inútiles, en los diferentes países de habla hispana.
Lo que ho hemos aprendido es ningún término onomatopéyico que los defina. Yo propondría, siguiendo el ejemplo dado en la definición de "onomatopéyico, a" (ver abajo):

*Crash*: Ruido que hacen los cachivaches cuando, definitivamente cansados de ellos, los tiramos al vertedero.



> *onomatopeya *
> 
> 1. f. ling. Imitación de sonidos reales por medio del lenguaje:
> "miau" es una onomatopeya que imita el ruido que hacen los gatos.
> 
> 2. ling. Palabra resultante de la imitación de sonidos y que ha terminado utilizándose para designarlos:
> la palabra "maullido" es una onomatopeya.





> *onomatopéyico,ca *
> 
> adj. *ling.* De la onomatopeya o relativo a ella:
> en los cómics se utilizan muchas voces onomatopéyicas


 
Del diccionario de WR.


----------



## Pinairun

Mangato said:


> Sí, pero además de la acepción *5* está:
> *trasto**.*
> (Del lat. _transtrum_, banco).
> *3. *m. despect. Cosa inútil, estropeada, vieja o que estorba mucho
> 
> *cachivache**.*
> *2. *m. despect. Cosa rota o arrinconada por inútil. U. m. en pl.


 

Sí, por eso decía que "no siempre" ..., que también un "trasto" podía ser algo útil.

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Crash, para los cachivaches que se tiran al vertedero
Plof, para los que se tiran al agua


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Cachirulo, chirimbolo y chintófano -palabras absolutamente coloquiales- ¿serían sinónimos de cachivache?


----------



## Mangato

De entre las acepciones que el DLE aporta para *Cachirulo*, conozco dos. 
1- Pañuelo típico que se ponen maños y baturros en la cabeza
2- Vasija para servir el aguardiente.

*Chirimbolo.* Objeto de forma y utilidad indeterminadas, habitualmente un adorno o remate, y que normalmente tiene una forma redondeada. _La escultura está rematada por un chirimbolo, que no se sabe muy bien que representa_

_noticia_

*Chintófano. *No sé muy bien lo que es. Podría ser un cachivache

Pero cachivache a mi entender está siempre relacionado con algún utensilio en general, aunque haya perdido la utilidad

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Mangato said:


> *Chirimbolo.* Objeto de forma y utilidad indeterminadas
> Pero cachivache a mi entender está siempre relacionado con algún utensilio en general, aunque haya perdido la utilidad


Gracias, paisano . Los usos que yo conocía para cachirulo, chirimbolo y chintófano, junto con chisme (aparte del rumor), cachivache (fuera trastos) y coso (como la abuelita de Lamartus), son para designar un objeto sin aludir a su nombre, por desconocimiento del mismo o por simple vagancia.

Saludos

MA


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel Antonio said:


> Cachirulo, chirimbolo y chintófano -palabras absolutamente coloquiales- ¿serían sinónimos de cachivache?



Cachirulo es el nombre que se da en Valencia a los cometas de papel, que se hacen volar atados con una cuerda. que en Cuba se llaman papalotes. Nunca lo he oído para cachivache.

Chirimbolo, en su acepción más común es un objeto de forma extraña, cyo nombre de desconoce.

Chintófano no lo he encontrado en el 'Diccionario de neologismos y regionalismos' de Autores varios, editorial DVE, pero es una edición de 1976, así que puede ser un neologismo reciente. Tampoco aparece en el Diccionario de Argot Español, de Luis Besses, editorial Gallach.Eso me dio la idea de preguntarle a un conocido, gitano, que me dijo 'grescajó' y 'buñigoñi' pero es argot gitano y no sé si vale para español, aunque de todas formas el conocido no es una autoridad en caló. 

Y por último chisme, tiene una acepción de su etimología árabe, que es algo que se ha roto o rajado. Se utiliza, creo que impropiamente, como cachivache.


----------



## alexacohen

Mangato said:


> *Chintófano. *No sé muy bien lo que es. Podría ser un cachivache


 
No, no creo que esté en el DRAE, porque, como ya ha dicho Miguel Antonio, es muy coloquial. De todos modos yo lo conozco como "chintófono" y no como "chintófano".

Un chintófono es un cachivache, efectivamente, pero un cachivache electrónico. Un teléfono móvil antiguo modelo ladrillo sería un chintófono. 

Y también están los chachi-pirulis, que son los cachivaches especialmente nocivos que les gustan a las adolescentes, como los bolígrafos fluorescentes color fucsia que cuestan un ojo de la cara y sólo duran dos días (con suerte), pasando a engrosar el montón de cachivaches inútiles pero _molones_ que guardan las adolescentes como oro en paño.


----------



## Vampiro

alexacohen said:
			
		

> Un chintófono es un cachivache, efectivamente, pero un cachivache electrónico. Un teléfono móvil antiguo modelo ladrillo sería un chintófono.


 
Qué curioso, jamás lo hubiera imaginado.
Cuando vi la palabra “chintófono” lo primero que imaginé fue un instrumento musical, posiblemente de origen japonés, parecido a una marimba.
No sé para ustedes, pero para mi este hilo ha sido de mucha utilidad, y muy instructivo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por aquí, en la piel de toro, *c*achivaches, bártulos, trastos o trebejos, y menos frecuentemente tremotiles o muleles. Y en algún lugar del ya no tan Nuevo Mundo, tanates y ñañacas.
> Hay donde elegir.


 

Acá tanates significa otra cosa, no puedes decirle a un tipo: "deshaste de esos tanates que ya no te sirven para nada", jajá.


----------



## javier8907

Pues yo nunca en mi vida había oído lo de los achiperres. Que yo sepa, en toda España son trastos o cachivaches (pueden ser inútiles o no). Bártulos también, aunque también pueden ser las pertenencias o incluso el equipaje. También donde vivo se usa "chisme" (aunque esto es más que nada un aparato, sobre todo eléctrico), y (aunque bastante menos) "garibolo", aunque esta última suele ser algo pequeño. También he oído "firiburcio" y "bolondrio", aunque éstas creo que son de Castilla la Vieja.

Si se me ocurren más las añadiré.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

A leer 'bolondrio', que efectivamente es de Castilla-León he recordado 'escabondrio', que es un cachivache inútil en realidad, pero que en plan festivo se dice que sirve para escabondriar, que es tanto como decir que sirve para algo que nadie sabe lo que es, y por tanto, para nada.
'Achiperres' es nuevo para mí. ¿En donde se usa? Lo mismo me pasa con 'firiburcio'.
Pero en cada una de las regiones o incluso provincias españolas hay léxicos propios, y por lo que vea lo mismo sucede en todos los paises hispanoparlantes.
'Cachirulo' aportado por Miguel Antonio, además de las acepciones del DRAE, tiene en Valencia, como ya dije, la de cometa  (kite, para  no confundir con los cometas astronómicos), pero nunca lo he oído usado como cachivache. 
'Garibolo' o 'garimbolo' es algo pequeño, más o menos útil. En mi opinión, 'cachivache' es algo que ocupa espacio, que estorba o casi.


----------



## romarsan

Cachivaches también se usa por esta zona para denominar aquéllos objetos que se venden en tenderetes de mercadillos callejeros y que tienen un tamaño un poco mayor que el de una bisuteria con abalorios o "baratija"

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

javier8907 said:


> Pues yo nunca en mi vida había oído lo de los achiperres. Que yo sepa, en toda España son trastos o cachivaches (pueden ser inútiles o no). Bártulos también, aunque también pueden ser las pertenencias o incluso el equipaje. También donde vivo se usa "chisme" (aunque esto es más que nada un aparato, sobre todo eléctrico), y (aunque bastante menos) "garibolo", aunque esta última suele ser algo pequeño. También he oído "firiburcio" y "bolondrio", aunque éstas creo que son de Castilla la Vieja.
> 
> Si se me ocurren más las añadiré.


 
achiperre o archiperre que tanto monta


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Estaba hablando con unas compañeras de trabajo y comienzan a hablar y una nombró *Calembe*?????...y la otra *Chécheres*???? y yo..., las dos me miraron y dijeron al unísono es de Caracas...*Cachivaches*, estamos hablando de *Cachivaches* y yo....
> 
> ¿Cómo le llaman en otros países, tienen diferentes nombres como nosotros o utilizan los mismos términos?.


 Hola Bb
Yo si conozco ambas palabras , claro yo viví mucvho tiempo en el estado Lara y como bien doce camilo es de uso común en esas zonas...calembe, es algo que este ajado, he escuchado que lo usan incluso para carros viejos...nol solo para ropa.
y chécheres, si es de uso normal, como sinónimo de coroto, o cachivache.

Saludos



Miguel Antonio said:


> Cachirulo, chirimbolo y chintófano -palabras absolutamente coloquiales- ¿serían sinónimos de cachivache?


Por acá no, primera vez que las leo (escucho)...
Es interesante saber, que chintófano, es un cachivahe electrónico.

Paia mi, en mi entorno, Cachivache es un objeto viejo, que esta un poco obsoleto para usarlo, sin embargo sirve. Podría ser coroto, pero la diferencia es que los corotos pueden ser nuevos, mientras que un cavhivache, siempre lo imaginamos como viejo.
Chechere se parece más a coroto que a cachivache.
y calembe, pienso que es otra cosa...

Saludos a todos
Ro$angelu$


----------

